
Show HN: Builder.io – Drag and drop page building for any site - steve8708
https://builder.io
======
ca136
We use Builder to power a lot of the dynamic content on
[https://www.shopstyle.com](https://www.shopstyle.com).

Builder enables our product / marketing teams to iterate, test and customize
different parts of the site really quickly. These days we rarely receive
marketing tickets because they can build whatever they want in Builder.

As an engineer, it's been great to use our custom components in the web UI,
and the ability to connect to our own APIs has been pretty cool as well. Plus,
it's super fast and stable. We were initially concerned it might impact load
times, but the client sdk is really lightweight and the content loads faster
than our own APIs.

Overall, I'd highly recommend giving it a try.

------
nikhon
Honestly the easiest content creation tool I have used. From building small
data models to creating full HTML content modules, Builder.io is super
powerful.

Incredibly easy to integrate with whatever framework you use, react, angular,
vue. You could even build your entire website using builder.

------
that70schris
Builder has been great for getting content out of our code base and giving
more control to marketing without risking bugs as a result of content
mistakes.

It also integrates really nicely as an angular component installed via npm.

would definitely recommend

[https://www.stilt.com](https://www.stilt.com)

------
steve8708
Hey everyone,

I built this whole thing myself and am looking for feedback from anyone who
will give it.

Thanks in advance!

